# Rarest of rare flowers



## Ken N Tx (Jul 8, 2015)

I got these in an e mail, anyone see these flowers before?? I have more and will load more later..


----------



## littleowl (Jul 8, 2015)

They are incredible. I have never seen any like these.
 I wonder if Kew gardens have any.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 8, 2015)

I've seen the Chinese Lanterns growing in gardens around Sydney. 
Ginger plants grow further north in Queensland. Their flowers are amazing. 
The other two I've never seen before.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2015)

Have seen some incredibly beautiful flowers on the Hawaiian Islands.  The volcanic ash creates some rare gems.  
I've seen the Red Ginger flower there. ...http://www.to-hawaii.com/flora.php
The brilliant colors are so eye-catching.


----------



## Lara (Jul 8, 2015)

Ken, I have never seen any of these! Magnificent beauty and creativity…how can anyone see these and say there is no Intelligent Designer. What a treat! Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 8, 2015)

I can't recall ever seeing these.  They are stunning!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow. Incredibly beautiful, Ken.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 8, 2015)

VERY unusual and beautiful.  Never have ever seen any one of them before; didn't know they existed.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 8, 2015)

I've never seen anything like these.  They are lovely.  I would guess some of them are orchids but I'm no flower expert.  Thanks for posting, Ken.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2015)

Wonder if any have a nice smell. The Candy Cane Sorrel looks like it might.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2015)

Except for the Candy Cane Sorrel, they're pretty scary looking, scary but fantastic at the same time! I have never seen anything like these. I have heard the name Chinese Lanterns, but never saw one.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> Have seen some incredibly beautiful flowers on the Hawaiian Islands. The volcanic ash creates some rare gems.
> I've seen the Red Ginger flower there. ...http://www.to-hawaii.com/flora.php
> The brilliant colors are so eye-catching.



Nice site Bonnie. I have grown some of these in the past. Its always so nice for me to view floral sites since I don't have a garden anymore, just some pots on a very small deck and front steps. Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for posting those Ken, very unusual.


----------



## jujube (Jul 9, 2015)

We once went to see a "blooming" corpse plant at the Houston Museum of Natural Science.  Not particularly attractive and definitely nothing you'd want to pin as a corsage on your date's shoulder.   The day we were there, it was about 3/4 of the way up the "stink-o-meter" scale and I thought I was going to hurl.  Pretty nasty.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 10, 2015)

4 more....
.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 10, 2021)

applecruncher said:


> Wow. Incredibly beautiful, Ken.  Thanks for posting.


bump....


----------



## Judycat (Sep 10, 2021)

I have a wax plant. It's known as Hoya around here.  Smells like cocoa butter. I've seen the Black Cat flower in catalogs but it's called Bat Plant.  Balloon flower is Bell Flower, an annual similar to Canterbury Bells. I've grown those, pretty blue. Some of the others I've seen in catalogs but left them alone. I have too many plants already.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I have a wax plant. It's known as Hoya around here


I have a few of these, also, and recognized that unique cluster of tiny blossoms, in the picture above.
I recognized some of the others, but many, I surely did not.

Thank you!   @Ken N Tx 
for the interesting thread, and for bumping it!!
And others, thanks for your interesting comments posted.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

I also recognize those called Zebra flower above, though I hadn't called them that.  They are one of many _*primroses.*_


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 10, 2021)

this popped up on my Facebook feed  -  don't know what it is, but it's so, so lovely...

​


----------



## Judycat (Sep 10, 2021)

Looks like a Cycad. It is nice.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 11, 2021)

The majority of Fuchsia are native to tropical and subtropical regions of Central and South America, also New Zealand and Tahiti.
.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Looks like a Cycad. It is nice.


I too, recognized it as some type of *Palm*, definitely.
But thanks, I didn't ID it as a C_ycad_.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 11, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I too, recognized it as some type of *Palm*, definitely.
> But thanks, I didn't ID it as a C_ycad_.


----------

